# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Studio Rental in Bolzano, Italy

## carolgreen145

I will be traveling to Italy this summer with my dog. I'm interested in finding a rental in Bolzano for two months or more that is dog friendly. I'd appreciate any suggestions.

----------

